# Im new to the Nissan world.



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

xxx
Hello my name is Chye and im new to the Nissan world. I drive a 1992 Honda Civic CX hatchback w/ a b20 vtec motor. I dont know anything about Nissans...and im thiking of getting a 1984-1994 240sx...and go on from there.

Can somebody give me some info on the 1984-1994 240s?

Like stockwise on motor, power, weight, etc.

Thank you...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

#1 - don't talk about your civic in here.. you will be flamed
#2 - have you searched?? using the search button on here, google, etc
#3 - have you read the stickies?? they're there for a reason

welcome to NF


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> #1 - don't talk about your civic in here.. you will be flamed
> #2 - have you searched?? using the search button on here, google, etc
> #3 - have you read the stickies?? they're there for a reason
> 
> welcome to NF


ah so i see this is exactly like honda tech with all them punks in there.

this is all they say...

1. search noob
2. your car is shit and its riced out
3. wrong forum idiot

Im just looking for some info, not some stupid opinions about searching.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nobody here has any info. but you will get told to search a lot. all of the questions that you asked could be answered in a single visit to google.com


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I used to have a 1992 Civic b18 and a CRX b18 but I drove this 240sx and had to sell the Civic. I had to have it as soon as I first sat in it i was in love


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

first off the 240sx was started in 1989 not 84

second read this

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=26482

this info in there cannot be covered in just one post... you will learn more from that then from any of us posting.don't want to? then too bad.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

ppl ppl ppl, nobody gives a fuck bout honda shitvics gayludes or whatever the fuck it is. who cares bout your b20 bullshit swap. all that money just to get a boring 200+ hp, oh wait, "let me add some nawwwwws" you say, well good for you. still, nobody gives a shit. now sell that shit and buy a nissan, with all that money, you'll be ready to go in no time, im sure there's enough dumbasses in there that would buy those dumb hondas. sell it!


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

if all they say is "search noob, your car is rice, and your in the wrong forum" then you should have learned by now. the reason everyone says to SEARCH is because it is pointless to restate many time the answer to the same old question. some of the stickies are just PURE info, especially nismodores....no extra bullshit at all

dont be lazy,move your mouse and do some typing...learn and post and dont revive old threads!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Kelso said:


> if all they say is "search noob, your car is rice, and your in the wrong forum" then you should have learned by now. the reason everyone says to SEARCH is because it is pointless to restate many time the answer to the same old question. some of the stickies are just PURE info, especially nismodores....no extra bullshit at all
> 
> dont be lazy,move your mouse and do some typing...learn and post and dont revive old threads!


didnt hafta say 'dont be lazy...blah blah blah' after all, they do make time to form a thread and ask questions.
but yes, search, that's why i dont say anything productive nowadays here cuz i search and i find what i want. now all i do is ask a few question every now and then that isnt in this forum or flame. :hal:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well they are bein lazy...they know the question was answered before but instead of hunting for it they take the easy route which is make another damn thread...then the easy route pisses them off cause we do nothing but flame them for it hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey wow, look at that.... two more f*cking noobs that dont know shit except that 240's are "in" right now so they had to jump on the bandwagon. stick with your honduh's. you two dont deserve S13's.


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> hey wow, look at that.... two more f*cking noobs that dont know shit except that 240's are "in" right now so they had to jump on the bandwagon. stick with your honduh's. you two dont deserve S13's.


YOU initial d mother fuckers shut the fuck up...fucken swear like you fagets can actually drift well. LOL please. In reality a honda can take any of you wannabe drifters. Go own a tofu shop and call it a day because thats the closest thing you'll ever get to drifting.

Im only showing an interest in other cars...not being wannabes like you morons.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> Go own a tofu shop and call it a day because thats the closest thing you'll ever get to drifting.


that was pretty good. nobody said anything about drifting though. these people happen to be very loyal to their cars because they love to drive them. just the same way as honda owners hate ricers, we do as well.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> To save weight, i race with a single cam.


good job...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

trooper0641 said:


> YOU initial d mother fuckers shut the fuck up...fucken swear like you fagets can actually drift well. LOL please. In reality a honda can take any of you wannabe drifters. Go own a tofu shop and call it a day because thats the closest thing you'll ever get to drifting.
> 
> Im only showing an interest in other cars...not being wannabes like you morons.


gear down there turbo... don't be grouping us all into the drifter category. I may take offense to that because I find drifting pretty gay. But that's just my opinion. But yeah... the first thing you will notice, even with the stock motor in the 240 is torque. Well... scratch that since your used to a B20. Why the hell do you want a 240?? A b20vtec sounds about as good as anything  What are you interested in doing with a 240?? Putting in a skyline motor? Silvia? Auto-x it?? Or just A to B transportation? The only Q's that I could answer are the performance related ones. I don't know about any common problems the 240 has because I haven't even been driving mine for a month yet, although I've owned it since august of 03. But telling us what you want to do with the car and we or I can better help you to answer specific Q's instead of generalized info because that type of stuff is in the stickies.... peas.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

trooper thought he was gonna get a nice big welcome but all he got was insults. flamed like a mofo. 
no initial d motherfucker here by the way, i was drifting before i knew it existed.


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> trooper thought he was gonna get a nice big welcome but all he got was insults. flamed like a mofo.
> no initial d motherfucker here by the way, i was drifting before i knew it existed.


riiight...lemme guess in "mountains" right? L O L


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> trooper thought he was gonna get a nice big welcome but all he got was insults. flamed like a mofo.
> no initial d motherfucker here by the way, i was drifting before i knew it existed.



Lionel, your tricicle doesnt count dude :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey trooper why did you change ur sig?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> YOU initial d mother fuckers shut the fuck up...fucken swear like you fagets can actually drift well. LOL please. In reality a honda can take any of you wannabe drifters. Go own a tofu shop and call it a day because thats the closest thing you'll ever get to drifting.
> 
> Im only showing an interest in other cars...not being wannabes like you morons.


uh uhhhhhh no you didn't..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea he did...


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> YOU initial d mother fuckers shut the fuck up...fucken swear like you fagets can actually drift well. LOL please. In reality a honda can take any of you wannabe drifters. Go own a tofu shop and call it a day because thats the closest thing you'll ever get to drifting.
> 
> Im only showing an interest in other cars...not being wannabes like you morons.



why do you want a 240? why not buy a prelude instead? Not everybody here drifts their car. I have 3 nissans(95 se-r/91 hatch/99 infiniti) that's why i'm in this forum. I love them.
If you think you can take us, i'm inviting you to pay us a visit on the 21st of May 7:00am at the streets of willow. just bring your $150.00 and your car.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

ill buy his car if he doesnt want it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> im thiking of getting a 1984-1994 240sx...and go on from there.


 :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> riiight...lemme guess in "mountains" right? L O L


nope bitch, i first went to okinawa japan, kadena air base 8 years ago, lived there for 5 years. no touges drifting. i drifted wherever possible. 
8 years later i finally learn of initial d. that's boring watchign that shit when you can just go out and have your own initial d...bitch.
now go play with your honda pos. 
:loser: :dumbass:


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> nope bitch, i first went to okinawa japan, kadena air base 8 years ago, lived there for 5 years. no touges drifting. i drifted wherever possible.
> 8 years later i finally learn of initial d. that's boring watchign that shit when you can just go out and have your own initial d...bitch.
> now go play with your honda pos.
> :loser: :dumbass:


Right your ass lived in Japan? Sure buddy and im sure your ass owns a tofu shop too.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> Right your ass lived in Japan? Sure buddy and im sure your ass owns a tofu shop too.


fuck a tofu shop, ******, tofu's disgusting. not japan, dumbfuck, okinawa, japan. make sure you add okinawa, only place ive been to in japan was narita osaka and tokyo, dumb flight made me go thru two of those cities to get to another airport and got me to cough up 3000 yen. looks like you cant accept the fact that someone's been to paradise. sorry to burst your bubble but you suck. your car is a stupid economic car. in oki, ppl give away crx shitvics. modded shitvics would be only like 500 bucks, maybe alittle more. gtst is only a thousand bucks. but wait, you aint gonna see that, all you can do is dream, bitch.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> fuck a tofu shop, ******, tofu's disgusting. not japan, dumbfuck, okinawa, japan. make sure you add okinawa, only place ive been to in japan was narita osaka and tokyo, dumb flight made me go thru two of those cities to get to another airport and got me to cough up 3000 yen. looks like you cant accept the fact that someone's been to paradise. sorry to burst your bubble but you suck. your car is a stupid economic car. in oki, ppl give away crx shitvics. modded shitvics would be only like 500 bucks, maybe alittle more. gtst is only a thousand bucks. but wait, you aint gonna see that, all you can do is dream, bitch.



NICE... :cheers: LOL


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> NICE... :cheers: LOL


ty :hal:


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> fuck a tofu shop, ******, tofu's disgusting. not japan, dumbfuck, okinawa, japan. make sure you add okinawa, only place ive been to in japan was narita osaka and tokyo, dumb flight made me go thru two of those cities to get to another airport and got me to cough up 3000 yen. looks like you cant accept the fact that someone's been to paradise. sorry to burst your bubble but you suck. your car is a stupid economic car. in oki, ppl give away crx shitvics. modded shitvics would be only like 500 bucks, maybe alittle more. gtst is only a thousand bucks. but wait, you aint gonna see that, all you can do is dream, bitch.


Well...thats strange, how come everytime whenever you add a post...you always relate it to your life's story somehow, like your some big shot? "I lived in japan and now i know how to drift. Im a badass i drove in japan" You pathetic peice of fuck, stop giving away gay fantasies that you have and face reality. In fact your a peice of dog shit...i bet your one of those geeks wearing the old star wars trilogy t-shirts with faded jeans and old nikes. SWEARING like you drive a nissan when your ass drives a volvo. Please, just face the facts. This isnt a episode of initial d or a video game...you CANNOT beat a honda. DRAG OR CIRCUIT YOUR VOLVO SUCKS COCK...period. Hondas are suppassing the limits...a honda doesnt need turbo or a 2.0+ L engine to beat your peice of shit volvo.


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> ty :hal:


LOL fucken lowlife.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the volvo s40r isnt so bad, but at that price it sucks.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

trooper0641 said:


> Well...thats strange, how come everytime whenever you add a post...you always relate it to your life's story somehow, like your some big shot? "I lived in japan and now i know how to drift. Im a badass i drove in japan" You pathetic peice of fuck, stop giving away gay fantasies that you have and face reality. In fact your a peice of dog shit...i bet your one of those geeks wearing the old star wars trilogy t-shirts with faded jeans and old nikes. SWEARING like you drive a nissan when your ass drives a volvo. Please, just face the facts. This isnt a episode of initial d or a video game...you CANNOT beat a honda. DRAG OR CIRCUIT YOUR VOLVO SUCKS COCK...period. Hondas are suppassing the limits...a honda doesnt need turbo or a 2.0+ L engine to beat your peice of shit volvo.



HEY HEY HEY.......First off.......HondaHater, drives a PROBE!!!! second...yeah he is a ****, third...he wants to feel special and be told by others... SUGOI LIONEL-CHAN!!!!!!! LOL... I dont think HONDA's are that GODLY as you say. I bet a Volvo can beat a shitvic. :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

shut up loki anythign can beat a civic...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up loki anythign can beat a civic...



YEah even you in your scooter :hal:


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> shut up loki anythign can beat a civic...


i think you guys are comparing nissans to a stock usdm civic. Im talking about hybirds...and yes honda does make great power. especially for 1.6 - 1.8 liters...you have to admit. type r = 1.8 l = 200 hp in hatchback = 13 sec n/a stock.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

trooper respect older NF members or leave.. the super veteran members ( just about all are admin/supermods/mods ) really don't like disrespect..such as talking mad crap on ur 2nd post. we don't need ppl like you wasting bandwidth at our forum.

lionel, chill out.. and i LOVE tofu!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

then don't compare a hybrid honda vs a usdm nissan.

240sx RB26DETT. see ya sucka....



> YEah even you in your scooter


your jokes are worse then kaptains...****


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

Hondas are suppassing the limits...a honda doesnt need turbo or a 2.0+ L engine to beat your peice of shit volvo.[/QUOTE said:


> So, why do you have a 2.0 in your cx civic?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> then don't compare a hybrid honda vs a usdm nissan.
> 
> 240sx RB26DETT. see ya sucka....
> 
> ...


 i told you, you have to catch me at the right moment. today isn't my day.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

please...the hybrid engine i'll building soon will kick the snot out of any of your damn honda hybrids. you keep talking a lot of smack and you havent backed it up a damn bit. hondahater can back his shit up, you cant. now shut up and leave and go back to your hondas.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

just admit it... its never your day 

:jump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> i think you guys are comparing nissans to a stock usdm civic. Im talking about hybirds...and yes honda does make great power. especially for 1.6 - 1.8 liters...you have to admit. type r = 1.8 l = 200 hp in hatchback = 13 sec n/a stock.


hey trooper, you loser, hondas in japan come stock v-tec. you would love it but looks like you aint gonna see shit. fuck a usdm, you hafta build that, most likely you gonna hafta go hybrid, now hybrid hondas versus hybrid nissan...you should shut your mouth bout honda hybrid this or that, cuz nissan hybrids would crush it, just like drift say, 240sx rb26. so dont speak shit bout hybrids. :dumbass: 

a good hybrid honda in my opinion would be s2k with nsx engine. but it aint happened, until then, forget it.

vpsec :fluffy:

re-edit: by the way, im not sure what thread it's in, but someone showed a 240sx, i think it was, or maybe it was 180sx(not sure) in this forum with an r34 rb26. enough said.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> vpsec :fluffy:


argh.. :fluffy:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i kinda liked how after you guys started makin fun of trooper, all of a sudden he was against nissan, i bet people kicked him out of the honda forums for the same shit


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think he went to toyota now.. :jump:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

nah, hes probably already tried to get his hands on a supra,ooo or better yet a 2004 Celica... O YEA! hehe


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> then don't compare a hybrid honda vs a usdm nissan.
> 
> 240sx RB26DETT. see ya sucka....
> 
> ...


I didnt compare...


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

nismo-vzr said:


> Hondas are suppassing the limits...a honda doesnt need turbo or a 2.0+ L engine to beat your peice of shit volvo.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > > So, why do you have a 2.0 in your cx civic?
> ...


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

drift240sxdrag said:


> just admit it... its never your day
> 
> :jump:


Its the nissan world vs me


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> hey trooper, you loser, hondas in japan come stock v-tec. you would love it but looks like you aint gonna see shit. fuck a usdm, you hafta build that, most likely you gonna hafta go hybrid, now hybrid hondas versus hybrid nissan...you should shut your mouth bout honda hybrid this or that, cuz nissan hybrids would crush it, just like drift say, 240sx rb26. so dont speak shit bout hybrids. :dumbass:
> 
> a good hybrid honda in my opinion would be s2k with nsx engine. but it aint happened, until then, forget it.
> 
> ...


You think i dont know shit about my honda? What do you take me for? An idiot like you? Fucken loser, you need to stop talking shit because all you have is your 1,000+ nissan friends backing you up. WTF is this s2k w/ nsx engine? LOL making up your own shit fucken pathetic, dont know shit about hondas.

Here we go again with another gay fantasy of his:_ by the way, im not sure what thread it's in, but someone showed a 240sx, i think it was, or maybe it was 180sx(not sure) in this forum with an r34 rb26. enough said. Oh and did i mentioned im gay?_


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

trooper0641 said:


> _Oh and did i mentioned im gay?_



nice touch :cheers:


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

I know I don't know as much as the vets on here, but I know that a good nissan engine (sr20, rb25, etc.) puts out way more torque than most tuned honda engines. And hp doesn't mean shit without torque. My 240 sr would crush your shitty honda.
BTW, Trooper, I'd suggest taking a spelling class or buying a dictionary for the big words. If you're going to throw insults around, at least spell properly. Otherwise, your arguement lacks a certain credibility.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49784

trooper you are stupid as hell, all you do is open your mouth without thinking.
:dumbass: :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

trooper0641 said:


> Here we go again with another gay fantasy of his:_ by the way, im not sure what thread it's in, but someone showed a 240sx, i think it was, or maybe it was 180sx(not sure) in this forum with an r34 rb26. enough said. Oh and did i mentioned im gay?_



Sorry to tell you, but Lionel was right, there is a thread around here, very old that has pics of a 240sx with a RB26DETT.....and there is no way in hell you can beat that, even if you tune your vtech engine or whatever, you think RB's cant be tuned even more? those fucking blocks are made to withstand 1500HP+ 


And no, its not the WHOLE Nissan members against you or anything, your just being stupid and ppl started to notice that, you still need to get put in your place by VSPEC and 96BlackSr (or something)......Drift is too soft now, that fool is getting rusted. LOL :cheers:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Wow! Another Honda vs. Nissan thread... sigh...

Well me and my bro always wanted to see how this would end... so his car and my car should be done around the same time... He's got a LS and slapping on a turbo soon with IC and Hondata... so we'll see how a stock 1.8 CA18det does against a semi modded 1.8 B18b turbo...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

post results when it happens


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

geez a lot of these threads have gone bad this past week... if i was a mod i'd close about 50 of them.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> just admit it... its never your day
> 
> :jump:


 it was, once or maybe twice.

now are you guys talking about gas/electric hybrids or the other kind?


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49784
> 
> trooper you are stupid as hell, all you do is open your mouth without thinking.
> :dumbass: :loser:


WELL NO SH*T YOU DUMB FUCK! ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE IF YOU HAVE THE FUCKEN MONEY YOU PATHETIC DOG FUCKER. YOU COULD EVEN PUT A v8 in YOUR FUCKEN TRICYCLE IF YOU HAD THE MONEY. PEICE OF SHIT...stop embarassin' yourself and know when to SHUT THE FUCK UP period


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

trooper0641 said:


> WELL NO SH*T YOU DUMB FUCK! ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE IF YOU HAVE THE FUCKEN MONEY YOU PATHETIC DOG FUCKER. YOU COULD EVEN PUT A v8 in YOUR FUCKEN TRICYCLE IF YOU HAD THE MONEY. PEICE OF SHIT...stop embarassin' yourself and know when to SHUT THE FUCK UP period


lol :dumbass: why the fuck would you put a fucking v8 on a tricycle. you are fucking *STUPID*


----------



## trooper0641 (Mar 27, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> lol :dumbass: why the fuck would you put a fucking v8 on a tricycle. you are fucking *STUPID*


....im not even gonna say anything and just let yourself look stupid infront of all your nissan buddies.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> lol :dumbass: why the fuck would you put a fucking v8 on a tricycle. you are fucking *STUPID*


 it would disrupt the wieght distribution


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> it would disrupt the wieght distribution



yep and add stronger suspension too.

only a dummb ass would think of something like that......and it had to be that dummb fuck up there :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

that dumbass needs to lay off the crack


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey trooper calm down, no need for that (in caps), Lots of people have proven that the RB26Dett swap can be done there are a few more in the works... I have nothing against honda... I miss mine... but like i said me and my bro will test it out. I doubt i will beat him but i wont be far behind... Nissans do have the best bang for the buck


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

ANd that is what DRUGS do to you......when you fucking exceed it.


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

Trooper - you've got some serious issues - maybe you should seek an anger management class or something. Don't go onto a nissan forum, talk about them being shit and then expect not to get flamed. If you've got something intelligent to say (which I doubt), then say it. If all you can do is swear and throw out insults, all is shows it that you're not capable of arguing your point. This forum is for people who want to talk shit about cars, not just talk shit. So shut your hole unless you've got something worth saying.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

leave him alone, i think he's been flamed enough. :loser:


----------



## winter_sean (Apr 26, 2003)

That wasn't a flame - just trying to put an end to the immature banter.
Besides, you had your turn.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this thread is getting out of hand... i'm reporting it to a mod


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

winter_sean said:


> That wasn't a flame - just trying to put an end to the immature banter.
> Besides, you had your turn.


i had my turn. im expecting another reply from him, he wont let go, he has to be hardcore here. 
hey trooper no caps, it doesnt do anything.just makes you look stupid. :dumbass:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> this thread is getting out of hand... i'm reporting it to a mod


kevin.. i know what ur doing.. you're trying to steal my spot as the new 240sx section mod!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

seriously i think the damn honda tech guys are like fucking with us or something...theres so many this week...wtf???

trooper your just being a complete idiot...you think your makin hondahater look bad by not responding or whatever...your making yourslelf look bad. what fantasies has he had?

i dont understand why you tried to compare a built honda to a stock US nissan, then when we tried to compare highly modded to highly modded, you flip out and say anything is possible with money. well no shit, but money isnt the issue, hybrids are! 

fuckin IDIOT


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> kevin.. i know what ur doing.. you're trying to steal my spot as the new 240sx section mod!!!!! :fluffy:


 you have no spot

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Kevin: :jump:

Jeong: :fluffy:

that is all i have to say.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

*Official Warning*

HondaHater and trooper0641, put an end to this "conversation".


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

are you a supermod w/ messed up post counts??  
i'm not sure whether to say, "who are you???" or "make me mod please "


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

YO new mod..... :givebeer:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> HondaHater and trooper0641, put an end to this "conversation".


 he must of got my msg


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, he aint gonna do shit


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> lol, he aint gonna do shit


HondaHater has been banned for two days.

Don't f**k with a super-mod


----------

